# archery lessons online



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

I just got signed up for this last week, was a little concerned that it would not be of much more help then reading a book( which i have read about every 1) but to my suprise, it is very detailed, with lots of pics and videos. and a big bonus you can send adam a email and he gets back to you very quickly. and i have asked him several already and he has been very good to me. if you want to get a coach but 1 you don't have 1 in your area or you cannot afford 75an hour give adam a try. he is as good as the best books ive read, and answers everything i don't undrestand. I would like to have some 1 on 1 training sometime, but this is one of the best archery investments i have made


----------



## ChrisInOz (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi z34mann,

Where did you find it? Can you point me to the site?

Cheers!


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Apr 20, 2007)

ChrisInOz said:


> Hi z34mann,
> 
> Where did you find it? Can you point me to the site?
> 
> Cheers!


What he said!


----------



## DeTrevni (Oct 20, 2009)

http://www.archerylessonsonline.com

Bear in mind it is a subscription service. However, I can vouch for the quality and detail. If you have a question about something not on the site, Adam is a very easy person to talk with. I signed up for a few months but dropped it because my archery interests were shifting from compound (which he specializes in). I'm thinking about signing back up.

Fortunately for me, though, Adam himself is local.


----------



## trey_dogg3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Cool thanks for the info. Might just have to give it a try.


----------



## Hightac (Jan 22, 2010)

Tag.


----------



## SynapsesFire (Mar 25, 2008)

http://performance-archery.tv/?q=node/85

http://www.hamskeaarchery.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=section&layout=blog&id=7&Itemid=63

Try these for some help


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

*Thanks for the links*

Go em bookmarked, lots of free stuff



SynapsesFire said:


> http://performance-archery.tv/?q=node/85
> 
> http://www.hamskeaarchery.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=section&layout=blog&id=7&Itemid=63
> 
> Try these for some help


----------



## ChrisInOz (Jan 3, 2010)

SynapsesFire!
Thanks - what a great resource!!!:cocktail::thumbs_up:cocktail:


----------



## ChrisInOz (Jan 3, 2010)

*When you live in the back of beyond - this stuff really helps!*

Hey, DeTrevni

Cheers for this - It looks great!


----------

